# Rossignol Bandit B2 decission



## bill9009 (Oct 22, 2005)

I think I have narrowed my decision down to the B2's but now I am trying to decide between the 06's or the 05's. 

I found what I think is a good deal on ebay, 05 B2's w/  Rossignol Axial 120 T Plate Bindings, free shipping and a set of Scott poles, and oh yeah no NY sales tax! all for $540

I guess my first question is if thats a good deal or not, I assume it is.

Also, money aside, would it be better to get the 06's and put my old Marker M1000's on them. 

The only difference I can tell between the two is that the 06 is 116-78-105 and a diff design on top   and the 05's are 113-76-103 if I'm not mistaken.

I dont think that would make too much of a difference??

Oh yeah one more thing I usually ski a 167 but the b2's only come in 160 and 170, i am leaning towards the 170 but I have heard some people say to go for the shorter. I am just looking for some more opinions.

OK I just read the 06's come in a 168, hmmm! 

Anyone know where I can get the 06's cheaper than $599???

Thanks!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2005)

have you skied the B2's before?  what are your primary needs of the ski and what will you be skiing most?  i suspect you should be able to get cheaper for last seasons models, but your call on whether or not you pull the trigger.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 22, 2005)

No I havent skied them before, I know I should probably demo them first, but my old skis were stolen out of my garage and I will be at Gore opening day, whenever that is. So I need to buy something. I consider myself an advanced skier, who likes the woods just as much as a wide open groomed cruiser. From their description and what the guy said at the shop these are the skis for me, then again he wants to make money so who knows.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

fwiw, and i know for every ski out there... there is someone who does not like it, the b2 isn't a very lively ski and felt quite dead to me.  these sticks sucked on the groomers, imo.  just plain sucked.  i tried out most of the all mountain mid-fats for the advanced skier last year, and this ski was the worst on the groomers.  i imagine they have good float and would be cool on powder.  it might have just been my body build and skiing style (220 lbs, 6'1", aggressive skier), but these skis did worse than nothing for me, they were holding me back.

i can't imagine starting the ski season without a pair of sticks, but i also couldn't imagine dropping over $500 on something that may or may not do the trick.  what skis were you on before?  if you have M1000 binders i imagine you were not skiing rossi which normally get mounted up with looks, iirc.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> fwiw, and i know for every ski out there... there is someone who does not like it, the b2 isn't a very lively ski and felt quite dead to me.  these sticks sucked on the groomers, imo.  just plain sucked.  i tried out most of the all mountain mid-fats for the advanced skier last year, and this ski was the worst on the groomers.  i imagine they have good float and would be cool on powder.  it might have just been my body build and skiing style (220 lbs, 6'1", aggressive skier), but these skis did worse than nothing for me, they were holding me back.
> 
> i can't imagine starting the ski season without a pair of sticks, but i also couldn't imagine dropping over $500 on something that may or may not do the trick.  what skis were you on before?  if you have M1000 binders i imagine you were not skiing rossi which normally get mounted up with looks, iirc.



Oil, don’t hold back so much, and let him know how you really feel about the B2.
Holly cow that was one harsh review.  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

oh, sorry for holding back so much.  if you really want to know.... :lol:

i only got to spend the day on the ski doing groomers with some pushed over snow on the side of the trail.  it could rip of the groomers, but just calling it how i skied it.  my usual disclaimer applies, different skis ski differently for different skiers.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> just calling it how i skied it.  my usual disclaimer applies, different skis ski differently for different skiers.



Try to demo some Nordica skis this year, will ya? I'd like to hear your opinion. At least I think I would.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

yea, i'll have to check them out.  i didn't have time last year to check out their tent.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i only got to spend the day on the ski doing groomers with some pushed over snow on the side of the trail.  it could rip of the groomers, but just calling it how i skied it.  my usual disclaimer applies, different skis ski differently for different skiers.



I dont think there much better on soft snow or powder either.  My dad used them at alta this year with fresh snow, and he hated them(he's 150 pounds)  He actually liked his old XX bandits way more.  I have seriously not heard one good review about theses skis, I would not get them or atleast just demo them your first day out.  Hey Riverc0il I see that you havent spammed him on the legend 8000's yet, suprising :wink: I havent tried them before but it seems like everyone thinks that is an awsome ski.  My dad also demoed them and thought they beat the b2 in every aspect


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2005)

i was awaiting hearing what bill9009 has previous skied on before making that recommendation  the 8000 are awesome skis, but not for everyone and i wouldn't make a recommendation without knowing a little more.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 23, 2005)

The legend 8000's were actually another one I was considering, I was skiing on some olin kinetics which were 167's and 102-70-91, I think? I am almost glad they are gone, it gives me an excuse to go out and get something new!

Oh yeah I am about 5'10" and 185lbs if that helps.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I went to a different shop today and they didnt recommend the b2, and they didnt carry the dynastar's, but I found these, the Fischer AMC 76's. So I bought them instead. Plus they guaranteed I would like them and if I didnt like them after I sked them 4 or 5 times I could bring them back for something else. So basically I get to demo them, can't beat that!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2005)

*....catching up on the posts....*



			
				bill9009 said:
			
		

> ..........but my old skis were stolen out of my garage and .......


 Now that's a new "low" that I've ever read.... :roll:
Hey, the 76s look like a good NewEngland ski bill9009.


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> fwiw, and i know for every ski out there... there is someone who does not like it, the b2 isn't a very lively ski and felt quite dead to me.  these sticks sucked on the groomers, imo.  just plain sucked.  i tried out most of the all mountain mid-fats for the advanced skier last year, and this ski was the worst on the groomers.  i imagine they have good float and would be cool on powder.  it might have just been my body build and skiing style (220 lbs, 6'1", aggressive skier), but these skis did worse than nothing for me, they were holding me back.
> 
> i can't imagine starting the ski season without a pair of sticks, but i also couldn't imagine dropping over $500 on something that may or may not do the trick.  what skis were you on before?  if you have M1000 binders i imagine you were not skiing rossi which normally get mounted up with looks, iirc.



I have to agree with river.  I have never skied on them but my skiing bud, who is a high-end skier bought these B2 sticks untested because he got a good deal (he muttered something about being born in VT so he had to buy rossis....)  
Now I get hear him whine and complain about how slow and unresponsive the skis are.  Comes down in part to your skill level.  For a mid-level skier, they are probably OK, but they are not gonna help you advance.


----------



## bt (Oct 30, 2005)

i have b3's and love'em for all types terrain and conditions. at a 180 length they turn as fast or as slow as i tell them

its mostly how they feel to you as a skier so demo is the way if you are paying full price. but i usually ski what i can get cheap that year

hope this helps with your decision


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the advice but i already bought the fischers., and buy the way I found my old skis last week in the basement, i guess when i moved back to NY they got lost in the shuffle, i just assumed they got stolen out of my old garage before I moved, you know what they say about assuming....

I'm glad I found em too, I didnt want to break the new sticks in at Killington last weekend!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll throw my hat in with the anti-B2 crowd. Demoed for a half day, and hated every minute of them. No matter what snow I was on, I felt like I couldn't depend on the skis for anything. Too soft to handle my "unique" bump style (don't ask- it's not pretty), and on the groomed they chattered and slid everywhere. It amazes me they're classed with the Volkl 724's (which I loved).


----------



## bill9009 (Nov 1, 2005)

I bet they would have performed well last weekend at killington, the b-2's that is or maybe some b-3's


----------



## RossiSkier (Nov 2, 2005)

The B2's are a great ski!  They are a one ski quiver ski.  They are foam core, good in the crud and a midfat floater for the powder.  But in the span of '05 and '06 they have changed.  The '06 B1 has taken over for the '05 B2.  The B1 is a great ski, although it's wood core it's a great all mountain midfat. The B1 is sold for about $389.  If you get the '05 B2 with the Axial 120's, then that will be all the ski you need.  Never mind the skeptics.  That is a great price if they're new.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2005)

> The B2's are a great ski! They are a one ski quiver ski.


sorry RossiSkier, but i completely disagree.  the B2 was one of the worst skis for groomers i have ever tried, it did nothing for me.  maybe in natural snow this might be a great ski for some folks, but this thing was beyond dead on groomed snow.


----------

